# TRE to Expand Service



## saxman (Aug 9, 2004)

TRE will expand night service again. Trinity Railway Express which serves Dallas and Fort Worth and Mid-Cities recently cut back weekday night service to save a little money. This proved to be a little inconvenient for passengers as the last train would depart Dallas at 8:45 pm. This was not good, as sometimes I would like to stay in Dallas well after that time on a Friday night. This caused a decrease in passengers for the first time. This only proves that ADDING schedules will attract passengers. This is an argument many rail critics will address about the TRE and DART. Here is a link to the article:

TRE expands service

Any comments?


----------



## Amtrak Watcher (Aug 14, 2004)

Unfortunately, I have to sign up for SPAM in order to view the article.

Nevertheless, any kind of extended operating hours for the TRE into the evening will help ridership. Only the government would consider limiting hours and services to improve revenues. I use the TRE often, and just as often hear complaints among fellow riders about the limited hours. As things are now, I have to fly into DFW before nightfall to be able to take the TRE into Dallas: by the time I land, fill out all my claim forms for lost baggage, and fool around with the multiple shuttle transfers from the terminal to the TRE station; the last train has run for the evening. Things would be even better if the shuttles direct between the TRE station and the terminals returned to service. The present situation where you have to transfer at south remote parking is ridiculous, and easily adds another 50 minutes to my trip from DFW to Union Station in Dallas. It would take no more head-count or equipment to offer a more convenient service (without transferring at south remote parking), if the direct TRE shuttle were coordinated with the train schedule.


----------

